# markup



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2009)

Καλημέρα,
έχω τον όρο του τίτλου σε συγκείμενο περίπου έτσι:
Service costs shall be marked up by 30 percent (30%) (the "Markup")

Ο Χρυσοβιτσιώτης λέει «μικτό κέρδος»/ «υπερτιμώ» και κάτι παρόμοια. Ωστόσο, εμένα δε νομίζω να μου κάνει αυτό, άσε που αν το markup είναι μικτό κέρδος, τότε το gross profit τι είναι;

Ιδέες κανείς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2009)

Ένα γλωσσάρι με διάφορους όρους που έχω στα χέρια μου (:)) δίνει επίσης:

*markup* = προσαύξηση, μικτό κέρδος, υπερτίμηση, ποσοστό προμήθειας


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 20, 2009)

Το περιθώριο/ποσοστό (κέρδους); Προσαύξηση;

Δες κι εδώ που τα εξηγεί αναλυτικά: http://www.qwerty.gr/howto/margin-vs-markup


----------



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Το περιθώριο/ποσοστό (κέρδους);


Και το έρμο το profit margin τι θ' απογίνει; :)
Έντιτ: και ευχαριστώ για το σύνδεσμο, Αμβρόσιε, αλλά δεν έχει απόδοση στα ελληνικά...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 20, 2009)

Όπως θα είδες και στο διαδίκτυο, η διαφορά μεταξύ markup και margin είναι λεπτή και απ' ό,τι φαίνεται πολλοί απλά δεν την λαμβάνουν υπόψη (μάλλον κακώς). Αν θέλουμε να ακριβολογήσουμε, μια λύση του τύπου _προσαύξηση _ή κάποιου σύνθετου, θα ήταν μάλλον καλύτερη.

Κι ένας ακριβής ορισμός:

Ποσοστό Mark-up:
Περιθώριο Κέρδους διατυπωμένο ως ποσοστό (%) του Κόστους Κτήσης.
Παράδειγμα: Τιμή Αγοράς: 20 Euro, Τιμή Πώλησης: 25 Euro, Περιθώριο Κέρδους: 5 Euro
% Mark-up: 5 x (100/20 ) = 25%

http://www.pharmamanage.gr/cms.asp?id=43


----------



## Leximaniac (Oct 20, 2009)

Σε μεταφράσεις ERP το έχουμε αποδώσει σταθερά ως «προσαύξηση». Καλημέρα!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 20, 2009)

Κι εγώ με την «προσαύξηση» είμαι για το _markup_ — ακριβές και ακριβές. Όροι που θα περιέχουν μέσα τη λέξη «κέρδος» φρονώ είναι λάθος, κι ας υπάρχουν τύποι υπολογισμού του κέρδους βάσει της προσαύξησης.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2009)

Εντάξει, τώρα που γινήκατε τρεις θα προτιμήσω το _προσαύξηση_ :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> *markup* = προσαύξηση...





Ambrose said:


> Αν θέλουμε να ακριβολογήσουμε, μια λύση του τύπου _προσαύξηση _... θα ήταν μάλλον καλύτερη.





Leximaniac said:


> Σε μεταφράσεις ERP το έχουμε αποδώσει σταθερά ως «προσαύξηση».





Zazula said:


> Κι εγώ με την «προσαύξηση» είμαι για το _markup_





Palavra said:


> Εντάξει, τώρα που γινήκατε τρεις θα προτιμήσω το _προσαύξηση_ :)



   :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2009)

Εντάξει, δεν είμαι καλή στα μαθηματικά, πώς κάνετε έτσι, ντοκ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2009)

Επειδή απόρησα πώς υπολογίζεις τα μικτά και τα καθαρά κέρδη σου... :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 20, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> :)



Μπορεί τελικά και να μην έκανε λάθος στην αριθμητική της η Παλάβρα:

Εννοεί «τρεις άντρες» (μπα, δεν νομίζω). 
Εννοεί «τρεις κι ο Χατζηπετρής» (ιδίως αν είναι ταβλαδόρισσα, καθότι αυτό λέγεται όταν παίζεις τις διπλές). :)
Εννοεί «τρεις κι ο κούκος» (το πιθανότερο!).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2009)

Ωραία-θα κάνετε διαγωνισμό μεταξύ σας και θα χρίσω τον Μίστερ Κούκο ή τη Μις Κούκο Οκτώβριος 2009 :)


drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή απόρησα πώς υπολογίζεις τα μικτά και τα καθαρά κέρδη σου... :)


Πολύ απλά: «δικό μου, δικό μου, δικό μου»


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2009)

Καλημέρα σας. Να σας χαλάσω τις αριθμητικές ισορροπίες, να συμφωνήσω με την «προσαύξηση (επί του κόστους)», με την προσθήκη τού «επί του κόστους (κτήσης)» αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε τη διάκριση από άλλες προσαυξήσεις, και να ρωτήσω αν έχω δίκιο να θεωρώ ότι:
(α) _προσαύξηση_ σημαίνει ότι το αγοράσαμε 100 και, μετά από προσαύξηση 20%, το πουλάμε 120.
(β) _ποσοστό (μικτού) κέρδους_ σημαίνει ότι, αν η τιμή πώλησης είναι 100 και το ποσοστό κέρδους είναι 20%, το αγοράσαμε 80 και το πουλάμε 100 (οπότε η προσαύξηση είναι διαφορετική, 20 στα 80, άρα 25 στα 100 (25%).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 20, 2009)

Ναι, οι υπολογισμοί είναι σωστοί. Αλλά για την ανάγκη προσθήκης τού «επί του κόστους (κτήσης)» δεν συμφωνώ. Δεν το βάζει ο αγγλόφωνος επειδή είναι αυτονόητο, δεν το βάζουμε ούτε εμείς. Αν δεις άλλωστε και στους υπολογισμούς σου, θα παρατηρήσεις ότι το markup είναι πάντα προσθετικό, προσαυξητικό, προς τα πάνω από το 100, ενώ το margin είναι πάντα αφαιρετικό, προς τα κάτω από το 100.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2009)

Ζητώ συγγνώμη, δεν ήμουν σαφής. Εννοούσα «αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπερδέψουμε την προσαύξηση επί του κόστους με άλλη προσαύξηση, π.χ. επί της οφειλής».


----------

